# does fishman fluence abasi's single coil supposed to buzz?



## Benadon (Jul 12, 2018)

i understood that fishman fluences are complete noiseless, and they are.
yet theres a splitting\single coil mode\tap thingy for single sound, that indeed buzzing out.
is that normal?
it sounds great nonetheless though


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 12, 2018)

They're definitely extremely silent, especially the single coil mode. But otherwise, it should reduce noise if you have an extreme case like a house with badly grounded outlets, it effectively silences noise you'd get in a good environment with clean electricity.

I've tried several noiseless pickup systems and in my old house with ancient wiring nothing would fix it, it was noisy no matter what.


----------



## Benadon (Jul 12, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> They're definitely extremely silent, especially the single coil mode. But otherwise, it should reduce noise if you have an extreme case like a house with badly grounded outlets, it effectively silences noise you'd get in a good environment with clean electricity.
> 
> I've tried several noiseless pickup systems and in my old house with ancient wiring nothing would fix it, it was noisy no matter what.


i mean i got a set here, in my rg8.
the single coil is indeed noisy here.
i did not really understand what you said, are they supposed to be silent?
got a bonus question:
i nearly cannot notice any difference between the sound 1 to sound 2, on all pickup positions. is that normal aswell?


----------



## frank falbo (Jul 13, 2018)

The difference between Voice 1 and Voice 2 is overridden in the in-between (single coil) positions, so if you're wiring them up like Tosin does, Position 2 and 4 on the 5-way switch are fixed to Voice 3, and single coil. 

But if you're not hearing ANY difference between V1 and V2 when you're in the humbucker positions, it's possible something isn't wired right. 

As for noise, if you have it wired Tosin's way, then when they're both on together they should cancel with one another. But yes, in the neck position single coil, where it's wired by itself, it's a true single coil and it has some hum, but still should have less hum than a tradition single coil.


----------



## Dayn (Jul 14, 2018)

Only when I'm using the neck-only coil, and only when I'm facing my computer. Otherwise, no.

There's probably some interference around.


----------



## Benadon (Jul 15, 2018)

Dayn said:


> Only when I'm using the neck-only coil, and only when I'm facing my computer. Otherwise, no.
> 
> There's probably some interference around.


it seems pretty bad in my part, its anoyn and not nice.
but it does its work eventually, and i am no luthier, so it will stay like this for a while sadly...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 15, 2018)

What I meant is that your house might just have old electric wiring, one of the biggest issues this causes is improperly grounded outlets. So if you plug your amp into other outlets in the house you can more than likely find a few that might have less buzzing to some degree, but either way no matter what kind of silent coil system you use if you have a grounding issue in something as deeply rooted as your house nothing will fix that short of paying an electrician to completely bring up your home to modern standards.


----------

